# Occupant load factor for horses??



## cda (Mar 10, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...mi-nightclub-now-hotspot-shut-down/413507002/


One foot per hoof??


----------



## steveray (Mar 12, 2018)

I would do 15 per....Sorta like a table and chairs....Maybe JP will give a better answer?....


----------



## tmurray (Mar 12, 2018)

We always allow the occupant to designate their occupant load for farm buildings. We always got through the whole "do you want to hos weddings in your barn" song and dance. I've found most to be fairly honest.

That poor horse. I can only imagine the stress of it being in that nightclub.


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2018)

tmurray said:


> We always allow the occupant to designate their occupant load for farm buildings. We always got through the whole "do you want to hos weddings in your barn" song and dance. I've found most to be fairly honest.
> 
> That poor horse. I can only imagine the stress of it being in that nightclub.




He was waiting for the band to play " *Horse With No Name "*


----------



## jpranch (Mar 12, 2018)

What a bunch of morons. Too bad is was not Lunatic Fringe from the Burch Ranch:


----------



## cda (Mar 12, 2018)

Great ride for both


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Or "beer for your horses"


----------

